# CDT or Tetanus Antitoxin prior to horn banding?



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm going to be banding horns soon and I was wondering about vaccines prior to banding.

I'm told my little bucking had his 2 CDT vaccines this year and is good until next spring. Should I vaccinate him with an additional CDT booster a few days before horn banding? Or should I use the Tetanus Antitoxin the same day I band his horns and then again 2 weeks later? A local goat breeder told me to use the Tetanus Antitoxin but the vet I called (who is against horn banding said if I had to do it use the CDT)

My bigger girls are due for there CDT this winter. Again should I give them the yearly CDT prior to horn banding or the Tetanus Antitoxin?

Just wanted some opinions.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The tetanus antitoxin would cancel out the CDT shot. So you would have to redo the CDT shot. I would give your big girls their annual CDT but make sure you do it at least 2 weeks prior. It takes approximately 2 weeks for the vaccine to be fully viable.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

My vet recently came out and cut some scurs. He was pretty vehement about tetanus buy he used a metal clamps to cut them. He didn't mention CDT but he knows I do my own vaccinations. I don't know if that helps.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

I did not know the Tetanus antitoxin would cancel out the CDT. That is good to know! 

Okay, So I will vaccinate the big girls for the CDT now. 

What about the buckling? Since they had his 2 CDT boosters in spring he should be good?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Since the buckling is young, without a lifetime of vaccines built up it certainly wouldn't hurt him to get the extra shot. Many people who show feel better vaccinating twice a year. I'd say go ahead it won't hurt and may help.


----------

